# Kai Greene Primed to Take Next Step at Mr. Olympia



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Kai Greene Primed to Take Next Step at Mr. Olympia by Joe Pietaro With less than a month ago before the Mr. Olympia, Kai Greene has everything in place. The two-time Arnold Classic champion has reportedly been training extremely hard in preparation for the battle with Jay Cutler and looked huge on his recent appearance [...]

*Read More...*


----------

